# Socionics Romance Styles: Victims: EIE (ENFj), IEI (INFp), LIE (ENTj), ILI (INTp)



## Ista

*Victim Romance Styles*


This is a reposting from another source. Refer to the bottom of this post for credit to the original.




EIE (ENFj)
IEI (INFp)
LIE (ENTj)
ILI (INTp)


The Victim types, identified as such by Viktor Gulenko, are the four types with Ni in their ego. Despite the differences between these types in terms of temperament, base function, and quadra values, it seems that in the area of physical attraction, desire, and flirting, the *Ego element Ni, coupled with their expectations of Se style behavior in intimate partners*, is the most visible factor in a Victim's behavior.


*Typical characteristics of the Victim romance style*



Prone to initial doubts about intensity of own interest in another person.
Not always confident about revealing that interest
inclined to focus on whether or not the other person might reciprocate the interest.
Inclined to question whether or not the other person's interest will remain constant with time.
Preference for partners that provoke in the individual a certain sense of awe in terms of power, physical presence, and the like.
Appreciation for the sense of power-play present when interacting with such partners, with acceptance of a slight sense of superiority on the part of the partner, without ever actually "submitting" to them.
This takes the form of the individual somewhat expecting the partner to be "mean" on occasion.
In the case of Victim males with female partners, this latter trait assumes a characteristic analogous to a "knight devoted to his princess."
Inclination to openly admit to a relationship having been ended by the partner rather than by the individual himself.




This romance style is defined by focus on Ni which is dynamic, irrational, and introverted, with perceptions of inner imagery away from the present physical reality.
This means that a Victim sees attraction between two individuals as a dynamic state, which he feels is completely natural.
This accounts for a Victim's inclination to focus on the mutual attraction, or particularly the attraction felt by the other person, as to its longer-term perspectives and implications, as well as a certain expectation that the partner will continuously take action to confirm the attraction.
Failure on the partner to do so results on the individual assuming that it's already changing.
The individual counts on the partner to forcefully bring the individual "down to earth from his thoughts " and focus on the immediate physical reality, continuously.


*Perception of other romance styles*

*Victim: *Victims tend to perceive other Victims as puzzling and inconstant, as if they were playing games or "push-pull" behavior, but also as exciting partners if a stage of "certainty" is reached.
*Aggressor:* Victims tend to perceive Aggressors as pleasantly reassuring of their interest and prone to take the initiative in that area. They find Aggressor's sexual confidence attractive and reflecting positively on themselves.
*Caregiver:* Victims tend to perceive Caregivers as comfortable and up to a point reassuring partners, but also somewhat boring, leading to a sense of stagnation. The Caregiver's inclination to treat them as somewhat helpless is perceived as slightly insulting.
*Infantile: *Victims tend to perceive Infantiles as too goofy and expecting a kind of attention that the Victims find demanding; Victim women are prone to see Infantile men as irritating.


Source: http://www.the16types.info/vbulletin/content.php/101-Erotic-Attitudes


----------

